# oil catch can help



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

I plan on getting an oil catch can soon but i do not understand the difference between a vent to atmosphere or recirculated setup

i have noticed that some people here run the vent to atmosphere method

here is some info i pulled from online from eurojets website but im not sure if i understand why I would choose to recirculate other than being harmful to the environment

A vent-to-atmosphere (VTA) system is the simplest of all systems, and uses a port at the block and the head to vent the gases into either a catch can or into the atmosphere. We recommend a can, otherwise you’ll be splattering gunk all over your engine bay and things will get messy.
A recirculated system is a bit more complex, but not by much. Whether you’re routing the gases through a set of baffles or catch can, or running a “draft tube” like our passage plate design on our PCV replacement systems, it’s routed from the block and headed back into the intake stream.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Truly its Up to you... Vta its simple and works, but IMO if you're gonna do that, vent to your exhaust with a little special nipple thing that creates vacuum... It'll Keep the oil smell away and won't adversely effect vacuum


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VTA is simple: you run a hose from the PCV port (positive crankshaft ventilation) and those fumes you pass em through a can so that solids might drop in it, and then the rest of the vapors are vented to atmosphere.

vacuum cans just creates a mess of hoses on the engine bay. with this method you filter the blowby from the PCV.

what tyler mentioned, which is venting to the exhaust, is the set up that i am currently runnning.

when i had a VTA can, my entire engine bay would be covered in a film of oil from the blowby... not a fun thing to clean the engine bay every week... and finding oil deposits everywhere...

Now, i installed a PCV bypass:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...nd-routing-to-exhaust-description-(DIY)-(long)

in which you basically weld in a nipple that creates vacuum from the exhaust gasses flow. And it suks the blowby out... 
Currently, i am running my set up with no check valve. It feels a lot better this way because it creates better vacuum at iddle. The only issue, is that there is too much vacuum created (still within safe margins)... so its actually SUCKING GOOD oil with the blowby PCV. so i have found that i need to add about 1 qt of oil every 1k miles... but my oil i SUPER clean, and the car/engine seems to like it this way...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Truly its Up to you... Vta its simple and works, but IMO if you're gonna do that, vent to your exhaust with a little special nipple thing that creates vacuum... It'll Keep the oil smell away and won't adversely effect vacuum





thygreyt said:


> VTA is simple: you run a hose from the PCV port (positive crankshaft ventilation) and those fumes you pass em through a can so that solids might drop in it, and then the rest of the vapors are vented to atmosphere.
> 
> vacuum cans just creates a mess of hoses on the engine bay. with this method you filter the blowby from the PCV.
> 
> ...


thanks guys. that is a great link

so the people buying the eurojet and BFI VTA catch cans will have some cleaning to do lol










so in this picture the tube coming out the top of your valve cover goes to that nipple you welded into your exhuast. and you are running no more catch can correct?

and would you put the nipple behind the o2 sensors?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

> so in this picture the tube coming out the top of your valve cover goes to that nipple you welded into your exhuast. and you are running no more catch can correct?
> 
> and would you put the nipple behind the o2 sensors?


correct.

the top of the valve cover is a -10 hose, which then gets "transformed" into a 5/8 heater hose, then it goes to the exhaust nipple.

and yes, the nipple is behind the cat and both o2 sensors

here you can see it: cat, o2 sensor and nipple.


----------

